# EOS M Lens survey - your favorites, and your most wanted?



## DRR (Mar 23, 2014)

Fun little weekend survey - what are you favorite, most used lenses with your EOS M, and secondly, what is your most wanted lens for the EOS M system? (Be realistic... no 11-500mm/1.8 pancake zooms)

I'll go first - my go-to lens is still the 22mm pancake. With my DSLR I shoot with two primes very often, a 35mm and an 85mm. For the EOS M the 22mm covers the 35mm (FF) range. At the other end I either use my 40mm plus adapter, (smaller) or my 50mm/1.4 with adapter (a bit more reach). Generally I only take two lenses with me.

My desired lens, would be something along the lines of the Panasonic 14mm/2.5 that's available for micro 4/3. (Maybe even a little bit wider.) A 14mm would be a slightly-wider-than 24mm equivalent, and it's a fast-ish wide, in a pancake package. It would be a great little pocketable wide.


----------



## Albi86 (Mar 23, 2014)

A good 50-ish mm f/2 would be a nice addition.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 23, 2014)

My favorite EF-M lens is the 22/2 pancake. Of course, that's also my _only_ EF-M lens.  

I just don't see myself building an M system. But...I agree that a 50/2 would be a great addition if the size is small.


----------



## DRR (Mar 23, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> My favorite EF-M lens is the 22/2 pancake. Of course, that's also my _only_ EF-M lens.
> 
> I just don't see myself building an M system. But...I agree that a 50/2 would be a great addition if the size is small.



3 small primes would be the ideal EF-M system for me - a 14mm/2.5, the 22mm/2, and I agree, a 50mm/2 would all be great additions. Past that, lenses are going to have to get bigger, and at that point I would just use an adapter and whatever lens of my choosing, because no matter what it won't be pocketable anymore anyway.


----------



## bainsybike (Mar 23, 2014)

I like the field of view of 50mm on full frame. So a 30ish pancake for me, please!


----------



## BL (Mar 23, 2014)

Favorite lens is the 11-22mm

Between this and the 22mm pancake, I don't need or want anything else for the M mount. I also use the 18-55mm, but strictly for video.

Anything @ f1.2 or tele is when the SLR finds its use.


----------



## drjlo (Mar 23, 2014)

Personally, I would love something like a mirrorless (smaller) version of Tokina 35mm f/2.8 AT-X PRO DX Macro lens, but make it EF-M 35 f/2 Macro. It doesn't even have to 1:1 macro like Tokina, but 1:1.5-2.0 would suffice and also would be great people/event lens.


----------



## bholliman (Mar 24, 2014)

I use my 22mm f/2 80% of the time on my M, it's defiantly my favorite. I also have a EF-M 18-55 that I use when I need more reach.

At this point I don't see myself adding any other M lenses. But, if a 50/50mm f/2 or faster were available, I might be interested. I might also be tempted by a compact zoom, maybe a 55 -135mm or 40-150mm.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 24, 2014)

my favourite EF-M lens is with out a doubt the 11-22 its awesome and stays on the camera most of the time
the other 2 lenses I use alot on the M are the sigma 35 f1.4 which gives me a razor sharp 56mm or the 135 f2L which works out to about 216mm

I had previously hoped a 15-85 EF-M IS would come out and i may still be interested but I really use the 11-22 more than i would anything else and if i need longer i'll shoot another lens on my 5Dmk3, a 15-85 IS might be interesting if i only want to take 1 camera and lens out though

I also have the samyang 8mm which I also like on the camera but with the adapter its quite big, I would like to see samyang make it in a native M mount

I'm not really interested in any long focal length EF-M glass or super zooms for this body


----------



## noncho (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm using 18-55, 22 and 11-22 and they are good lenses.

I would be happy to see something like:
75 2.0 IS Macro - portrait/macro lens
35/40/50 2.0 pancake 
125 2.8 IS - small and compact telephoto lens
15-100 IS - walkaround lens
55-200 IS - long "kit" zoom


----------



## dcm (Mar 24, 2014)

The answer really depends on your intended use and what's available. I'd rather not speculate on non-existent lenses. 

For me its mostly a P&S replacement when I choose not to carry the 6D, and a backup body for a pair of 6Ds. I'm using all three EF-M lenses: 22 for most general pocket use, 11-22 for hiking, and 18-55 occasionally for grandkid video. Pleased with all three so far. I missed the reach of my P&S for hiking so I picked up an EFS 55-250 STM as a lightweight tele. Don't need anything else for now. I could get by with just the 22, the others were a bit of a splurge. 

I've really only mounted EF lenses to see how well they would work on the M and avoid any surprises if the situation presented itself. I'm not really looking to expand my M kit right now since other uses are covered by my 6D/EF collection. 

That said, I'm intrigued by some of the compact lenses now available, Samyang 8mm f2.8 Fisheye & Samyang 12mm f2.0. Zeiss Touit (autofocus) could be interesting if available in an M mount - particularly the 12mm f2.8 and the 50mm f2.8 Macro. Don't think we'll see them on the M anytime soon and I'm not planning to switch compact bodies.


----------



## Bob Howland (Mar 24, 2014)

I want a tiny 15-85 f/3.5-5.6

I don't own an M and I won't buy one until they introduce something like this. If the only body available is the current M or M2, I won't be buying one anyway.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 24, 2014)

60mm IS macro - that would be really handy to bring along - bigger than a extension tube but MUCH smaller than my 180mm macro


----------



## davelawrence8 (Mar 24, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> 60mm IS macro - that would be really handy to bring along - bigger than a extension tube but MUCH smaller than my 180mm macro



Amen to that. Would love a portrait-style prime, f/2. Macro would be great, too.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Mar 24, 2014)

As I've said elsewhere, something like a very compact 15-85mm or a slightly bigger 15-135mm would be great as a do all lens, for work use f3.5-5.x

As for more... I'd like to see more fast ish pancakes, a really fast f1.4/1.2 prime, plus a pair of tele zooms, one compact covering 55-200mm, a second larger lens picking up from 100mm ish to 300mm ish, then I'd also add a pair of macro lenses, say, 60mm & something longer.

I'd also like to see something different, a lensbaby specifically for EF-M

But priorities first, let's get a cheap Eos-M and a high end Eos-M on the market to make a range of three cameras


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 24, 2014)

Favorite and most used: EF-M 22mm f/2

I also have the 18-55 but I find that I don't use it much. I often use the M indoors, so larger max aperture is good for keeping the ISO down and maintaining detail. At some point, I'd like to pick up the 11-22, but only if Canon commits to the system and brings newer bodies to market.

The combination of 11-22/22/18-55 would be fine for me. If I need more capability, I'll use a FF camera or bring a EF lens with the adaptor.


----------



## Cruiser13 (Mar 24, 2014)

Like most people, mine is the EF-M 22mm f/2. And my most wanted would be a 50mm with a 2.8 or lower for portrait. Followed by a 50-200 of some sort.


----------



## Sanaraken (Mar 25, 2014)

Thingking of getting the EOS-M2 with the 11-22mm and 22mm. It would be a good for me. Since I fly a lot for work. Maybe add a 70-200mm f4IS.


----------



## BL (Mar 25, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> At some point, I'd like to pick up the 11-22, but only if Canon commits to the system and brings newer bodies to market.



EOS M2? I think it came out in January?


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 25, 2014)

BL said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > At some point, I'd like to pick up the 11-22, but only if Canon commits to the system and brings newer bodies to market.
> ...



Not in all the markets. If they brought it out in the major markets (Americas, Europe, Asia), then it'd a signal that they're committed to the M for the long haul.


----------



## Halfrack (Mar 25, 2014)

Got mine with the 22mm, and added the 18-55 plus the EF adapter. I loved the M with the 10-22 mm on it, so I need to get the 11-22 purchased asap.

Doing a 16-35mm 2.8 would be really cool in my book, but it's more wish than reality.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Mar 25, 2014)

I think I'm all set with my current EF lenses and the EF to EF-M adapter. 

I'd like to see a EF-M 50mm but I'd probably be just fine using the EF 50mm 1.4 with the adapter.... maybe a compact 60mm Macro for the M mount.


----------



## twoeye (Mar 25, 2014)

New Samyang 12mm 1:2.0 NCS CS could be a nice addition, and then a 50mm macro.


----------



## docsmith (Mar 25, 2014)

I have the EF-M 18-55 and EF-M 22 f/2. Both are very nice lenses. But I use the EF-M 18-55 much more than the 22 f/2. 

As for my "most wanted" a 35 f/1.4 or 50 f/1.4 would be great. Much bigger than that, I'll be using the adaptor for EF lenses. I am tempted by the EF-M 11-22, but not yet willing to spend $450 on it, which is almost the same price of my current "M" system.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Mar 25, 2014)

The 'sexiest' M-system lens is the 22mm pancake...due to its tiny size and high image quality.

But for me, the lens that is on my 'M' the most (especially during family time while traveling) is the 11-22mm (purchased online from a Canadian reseller).

The 11-22mm lens is THE reason to go 'M'...I get people-and-places pictures with this set-up that are very close in quality to what comes out of my 5D/17-40 combo...and is much less obtrusive in typical vacation and street settings.


----------



## Zv (Mar 25, 2014)

The only native M lens I have is the 22/2 which I absolutely adore due to it's size! I thought about picking up a used 18-55 for cheap but remembered how much I hate varying aperture lenses and 55 f/5.6 is not my cup of tea. 

My fave to use though is the FD 50mm f/1.4 S.S.C via FD/M adapter. It's amazing for portraits once you get used to manual focus. At f/2 to f/2.8 things look creamy and delicious. Incredibly this lens was less than $100 on ebay! (Easily the most fun you can have on an EOS M for that price!).

I really want the 11-22 (yeah I know it's a variable aperture but for landscapes and buildings I don't care so much!) as an alternative travel wide angle lens combo. The fact that it's ¥38,000 is delaying that purchase right now! Thinking about the Samyang 12mm f/2 as an alternative if it performs better. 

I was thinking today that a dedicated macro lens for the M would be pretty damn awesome. With IS so it could double as a nice little portrait shooter.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Mar 25, 2014)

I'd like a fast 28mm and a fast 85mm - oh, yea, that's why I bought the Fuji. Now if they add a fast 135mm,
I'm set.


----------



## Dianoda (Mar 25, 2014)

I was going to ask for a good/fast UWA prime, but now we have the Samyang 12mm f/2, which I'm considering depending on IQ/reviews - could make for an awesome camera/lens combo for landscapes/nightscapes while backpacking (I'm crossing my fingers for good coma correction @ f/2-2.8). My only EF-M lens at the moment is the 22mm f/2, which is a great lens regardless of price/size - it's IQ puts pretty much all the EF-S lenses to shame. Other than that, a cheap, compact, fast 50mm equivalent would be nice.


----------



## Act444 (Mar 25, 2014)

I have the M and all 3 of the EF-M lenses. 

I find I use the 18-55 most with it (mostly work use), but paired with the 22 the M really becomes an excellent pocket companion to a DSLR setup when I'm shooting for fun - and unlike a P&S, actually provides images with comparable quality. So I'd say the 22 is my favorite. 

But often times, 18mm is not wide enough for certain landscape shots...this is where the 11-22 comes in. However, I've yet to use it outside a test session I conducted when I first got the lens. I think that may change, though.

I USED to have a list of lenses I wanted, but now I just use my DSLR...picked up an SL1 on the cheap and at least I can count on those needs being fulfilled by existing EF lenses...if/when Canon decides to finally commit to the EF-M line, we'll see what happens. A macro lens should be next...


----------



## EricFiskCGD (Mar 25, 2014)

Obiously I'll be revising this list further down the road for the simple fact that I'm really new at this and to be honest I'm not nearly as well versed as the rest of you. In short - I don't know what the hell I'm talking about except when I'm saying I don't know what I'm talking about and I am willing to learn. I've been shopping on the Canon website and looking at every catagory and wanting at least one of each.
I look at the Prime Lenses and all I can think about besides how beautiful they are ways to earn the money to buy one or all.

The one lens I would love in the very near future is indeed a pancake lens. I was looking at the " Canon EF-M 22mm f2 STM Compact System Lens" and experementing with it with the house plants around the house or in my wife's garden. I'm also hoping that because the max appature is over f/2 I'l be able to take better low-light pictures.

That's the very next purchase...


----------



## anthonyd (Mar 26, 2014)

I use the 22/2 but that's the only one I have for the M. I (and by "I" I mean my wife) primarily use the M for short videos of my son and snapshots inside the house, so I would appreciate a 11-500mm/1.8 pancake  No for real, something slightly more tele than 22 is what I would like, but without compromising the small package. A native M version of the 40/2.8 pancake would be excellent.


----------



## EchoLocation (Mar 26, 2014)

BL said:


> Favorite lens is the 11-22mm
> 
> Between this and the 22mm pancake, I don't need or want anything else for the M mount


my wife loves the 22mm pancake which she uses when I use my a7 and 35mm 1.2.
I love the 11-22 for outdoor shots of cityscapes or nature shots. the wide angle is awesome, and I enjoy having it in such a small package. It's especially sweet that the EOS-M, 11-22 and 22mm all came in at under $700!
we pretty much one for day, and the other for night. it's a fantastic little bit of kit when you don't need awesome AF. Unless they make an equally small 2.8 wide angle(seems impossible) I probably won't consider any other lenses for the EOS-M.
In fact, although I love the kit, I am tempted to sell the whole thing here in China and swap it for a Sony Nex-6 and the 10-18mm(that actually works pretty well on the a7.) The lack of new cameras, lenses and info in the US is making me think Canon has created a dead end system, and I'm a little anxious about it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 26, 2014)

EricFiskCGD said:


> The one lens I would love in the very near future is indeed a pancake lens. I was looking at the " Canon EF-M 22mm f2 STM Compact System Lens"
> 
> That's the very next purchase...



Hopefully you're planning to purchase an EOS M to go with it, since EF-M lenses don't work on the T3i you like in your signature.


----------



## tiger82 (Mar 26, 2014)

Buy an EF adapter and you have all the lenses you need


----------



## Bob Howland (Mar 26, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> Buy an EF adapter and you have all the lenses you need



And most of those lenses are so big that the advantage of a small camera body is lost. If I'm going to put an EF lens on an M body, I want that lens attached to something like a Metabones Speed Booster. As luck would have it, the Canon APS-C sensor is exactly the right size to make it a 1-1/3 stop device, not a 1 stop device like the Metabones.


----------



## mb66energy (Mar 26, 2014)

I have only the 18-55 EF-M as a system lens and it replaced (incl. the EOS M) my S95 which was not good enough in terms of IQ.

EF-M 18-55: very good quality for a zoom
EF converter + EF 40 STM: Better IQ, nearly the same size but much less flexibility
EF converter + EF-S 60 USM: Better IQ, a little bit on the larger side
FD 1.4 50mm S.S.C.: Very good IQ from f/2, but clumsy to work with for AF (EVF would help massively for manual focus without fiddeling around with magnification etc.)

=> A 2.0 or 2.8 50mm with IS, STM _compact_ outline and close focus capability (1:4 magnification o.k. for me) would be a great addition / lens I wish ... better f/2.8 and stellar IQ than f/2.0 and very good IQ


----------



## bainsybike (Mar 26, 2014)

So it seems that lots of people would like a native 50mm. While we're waiting, the nifty fifty plus adaptor handles very well with the M - about the same size and weight as the native zooms, and excellent IQ.


----------



## noncho (Mar 27, 2014)

Nifty-fifty does not have excellent IQ for me, at least under F2.8. 
But for 2.8 I'm using EF adapter + shorty-fourty  

Native lens would be better - made for 1.6 crop, smaller, sharper, cheaper... They can make 75/2 not bigger than the 18-55 kit. I'm not sure does Canon WANT to do it.


----------



## EricFiskCGD (Mar 27, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> EricFiskCGD said:
> 
> 
> > The one lens I would love in the very near future is indeed a pancake lens. I was looking at the " Canon EF-M 22mm f2 STM Compact System Lens"
> ...



WOAH! Buddy, Thanks so much for pointing that out to me. I almost made a huge mistake. I owe you one!


----------



## DRR (Mar 27, 2014)

EricFiskCGD said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > EricFiskCGD said:
> ...



If you want a pancake for the T3i there is an EF 40mm/2.8 that is a nice little lens, and not expensive.


----------



## EricFiskCGD (Mar 27, 2014)

DRR said:


> If you want a pancake for the T3i there is an EF 40mm/2.8 that is a nice little lens, and not expensive.



Thanks, now THAT is my next purchase.

Do you have that lens?


----------



## DRR (Mar 28, 2014)

EricFiskCGD said:


> DRR said:
> 
> 
> > If you want a pancake for the T3i there is an EF 40mm/2.8 that is a nice little lens, and not expensive.
> ...



Yes, it's a very nice little lens, especially for the money. My only criticism is that it's not a particularly fast lens but for <$150 it's fast enough.


----------



## daemorhedron (Apr 4, 2014)

I have the EF-M 22, EF-M 18-55 and the EF 100 Macro L. 

I don't want a new lens for the M really. I just want a speed booster. =)

Very tempted to get the new Tamron 150-600, the new Sigma 18-200 and maybe the new Samayang 12mm, but whoever comes out with a mirrorless camera that has full frame and articulated screen with GOOD tethering will win me over for life, so trying to keep the lens purchases to a minimum for now.

If the damn crippled Eos M or even M2 had wired tethering (or the M2 had good wireless tethering) then I would be happy to hold off for even longer. Sigh, dare to dream. Shame on you Canon. =P


----------



## Zv (Apr 5, 2014)

daemorhedron said:


> I have the EF-M 22, EF-M 18-55 and the EF 100 Macro L.
> 
> I don't want a new lens for the M really. I just want a speed booster. =)
> 
> ...



Wired tethering to my iPad is all I want. Seems something that can be implemented quite easily via USB cable and app. Someone should find a way to run EOS Utility or something similar on it. I would pay for that.


----------



## surapon (Apr 7, 2014)

Dear Friends.
Yes, I fell in love again and again, with EOS-M With 2 EF-M Lenses and EF -Lens Adaptor-----Only Thing that I Need are the Tube for Macro photo, for EF-M Lens.
"Vello Econo Auto Focus Extension Tube Set for Canon EF-M Mount "---But Back-Order = $ 49.99 US Dollars 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/974083-REG/vello_ext_cme_auto_focus_extension_tube.html

Surapon


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 9, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear Friends.
> Yes, I fell in love again and again, with EOS-M With 2 EF-M Lenses and EF -Lens Adaptor-----Only Thing that I Need are the Tube for Macro photo, for EF-M Lens.
> "Vello Econo Auto Focus Extension Tube Set for Canon EF-M Mount "---But Back-Order = $ 49.99 US Dollars
> 
> ...



nice find! mr surapon should be pretty good with the 22mm i would think. I'm gonna see if i can find some myself now i know they exist.

I've been searching for an EF to EF-M tilt shift adapter but have had no luck yet maybe you could hunt one down


----------



## Zv (Apr 9, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Friends.
> ...



Thanks Surapon, there are a few macro extension tubes for the EOS M on ebay too. I couldn't find the vello ones so I just went with a set of Fotga ones. Can't wait to try them out with the 22mm f/2!


----------



## surapon (Apr 9, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Friends.
> ...




Dear friend Mr. wickidwombat .
Sorry, You need to wait 6 more months for EF-M TS-E 12 mm.F/ 2.0 for mirrorless By Samyang/ Rokinon = $ 499 US. Dollars-----------But Now I must use my Canon TS-E 24 mm. F/ 3.5 L MK II with this awesome EOS-M.
Yes, At that Time, I will dump My EF TS-E ( Too big size---Big Glass), And Buy an EF-M to EF Adaptor, And buy Samyang/ Rokinon EF-M TS-E 12 mm F/ 2.0 , and small size = 35 mm. Film can ( 20-30 years ago)----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great work week.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Apr 9, 2014)

Zv said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...



Dear Friend, Mr. Zv.
If I were you, We should wait for " Vello Econo Auto Focus Extension Tube " = Auto Focus function for EOS-M------Another brand name = Manual Focus only, and some of them have no electrical contact with our EOS-M camera.
Good luck, And Please report for us to Know too.
Have a great Work Week.
Surapon


----------



## dcm (Apr 9, 2014)

surapon said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



The FOTGA's are similar to the Vellos and include the electrical contacts. You can get them without going to China on eBay.
http://www.amazon.com/FOTGA-Macro-Focus-Extension-Canon/dp/B00CRD2UUG


----------



## surapon (Apr 9, 2014)

dcm said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Zv said:
> ...




WOW, WOW, WOW---THANKS dear dcm.
I will order to day, With out waiting for Back - Order = Similar Cost too.
Thanksssss.
Surapon


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow Mr EOS-M Guru Surapon I did not know the 12mm f2.0 samyang was going to be TS!
that is amazing news getting a TS lens in EF-M mount native and for $500!
still I dont understand why there are no EF-EF-M TS adapters as I would really love to use my sigma 35mm as a TS on the M 

As for the FOTGA Tubes I'll pick some up next week when i'm back down in shanghai now that I know they exist I can look for them.

BTW are you going to get the 11-22 EF-M? its such an amazing little lens I love mine


----------



## dcm (Apr 9, 2014)

Actually, I believe there are some tilt/shift adapters for the EOS-M, just not for EF lenses. Kipon makes them to adapt M42, Nikon F, Leica R, ... if you are willing to order from China through eBay.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=tilt+shift+adapter&_osacat=78997&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xtilt+shift+adapter+for+eos+m&_nkw=tilt+shift+adapter+for+eos+m&_sacat=78997


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 10, 2014)

dcm said:


> Actually, I believe there are some tilt/shift adapters for the EOS-M, just not for EF lenses. Kipon makes them to adapt M42, Nikon F, Leica R, ... if you are willing to order from China through eBay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=tilt+shift+adapter&_osacat=78997&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xtilt+shift+adapter+for+eos+m&_nkw=tilt+shift+adapter+for+eos+m&_sacat=78997



I know Its crazy, I went into the kipon shop the other day to ask them why there was no EF version they just said they didnt know. 

No idea why they don't


----------



## dcm (Apr 10, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> dcm said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I believe there are some tilt/shift adapters for the EOS-M, just not for EF lenses. Kipon makes them to adapt M42, Nikon F, Leica R, ... if you are willing to order from China through eBay.
> ...



I believe these are all manual lenses (AF and aperture) that they support. I think it's more likely we'd see an FD TS adapter than an EF TS adapter because users might expect full/some auto support with an EF tilt and shift. That's just not going to happen.


----------



## surapon (Apr 10, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> Wow Mr EOS-M Guru Surapon I did not know the 12mm f2.0 samyang was going to be TS!
> that is amazing news getting a TS lens in EF-M mount native and for $500!
> still I dont understand why there are no EF-EF-M TS adapters as I would really love to use my sigma 35mm as a TS on the M
> 
> ...



Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear friend Mr. wickidwombat.
Sorry, I just Kidding, Just Wide Angle not TS-E for Samyang, But the Price should be under $ 400 US Dollars.
No, I will not get EF-M 11-22 , Because I already have Tamron 11-17 mm( 15-16 year Old Lens) for Canon EF Lens that can use with EOS-m.
Good night, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## dcm (Apr 12, 2014)

surapon said:


> dcm said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...




Played with the FOTGA extension tubes today. Metal mount, plastic body - definitely a different feel. But the camera seems to function just fine with them. The m/22 gives 0.21x magnification, 0.66x with the 10mm tube, 0.94x with the 16mm tube, and 1.39x with the pair of tubes. You only have an inch or so of working distance (no filters) so lighting and shadows can be an issue.

Here are some handheld test shots (OOC JPGs) with the 16mm extension and the M/22 at 0.94x magnification. Will need to work on my technique a bit. Technique will need some work. A tripod and a focus rail would help, along with stacking, but kind of defeats the purpose of the small package.


----------



## dcm (Apr 12, 2014)

a second


----------



## dcm (Apr 12, 2014)

another


----------



## dcm (Apr 12, 2014)

Tried the EF-M 18-55 zoom on the M with the 26mm of extension tubes today - increases magnification from 0.25x to 0.72x. IS and more working distance help. Here's some OOC JPGs.


----------



## dcm (Apr 12, 2014)

next


----------



## dcm (Apr 12, 2014)

and the last. Not my first choice for macrophotography considering I have the 100L and 6D. But in my pack, on the trail, with the M, it might do nicely for wildflowers with the EF-M lenses.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 12, 2014)

i cant wait to try it on the 11-22 since its got IS it might be a tad better than the 22 for macro


----------



## surapon (Apr 13, 2014)

dcm said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > dcm said:
> ...



Wow, Wow, Wow, Dear friend dcm.
Thanks for great Macro Photos that you test with your new FOTGA.
I will order 1 set on this Monday too.
Here are the Photos this morning The Amaryliis Flowers in my Solarium, EOS-M with EF-M 18-55 F/ 3.5-5.6, IS MACRO, Hand held shooting,
Enjoy.
Surapon

PS. I set in AV Mode F= 8.0, ISO = 100, And Camera will autoset SS = 1/ 125 sec.


----------



## dcm (Apr 13, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> i cant wait to try it on the 11-22 since its got IS it might be a tad better than the 22 for macro



Didn't get around to using that yet, other that a quick bench test at my desk to shoot the wallpaper pattern. The IS should help, but that will be offset by the loss of 2.5 of stops. The working distance will still be around an inch with the 16mm extension tube, half an inch with 26mm of extension tubes for 1.39x magnification, or an inch and a half with the 10mm extension tube for 0.66x magnification. It should be interesting.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 13, 2014)

dcm said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > i cant wait to try it on the 11-22 since its got IS it might be a tad better than the 22 for macro
> ...



but i'd be wanting to stop it right down anyway for DOF so the IS is better at 22mm the 11-22 should have similar magnification to the 22 with the tubes


----------



## Zv (Apr 26, 2014)

OK so I finally received my Fotga 10mm and 16mm extension tubes today! They look and feel OK, a bit light and plasticky but the finish is close to the EOS M's. Mounts nicely with no play. 

I did a quick test mainly with the 10mm tube since it was easier to find things to fit the frame. I'm new to macro so getting the focus right took time. However, it was a lot of fun for such a minuscule price! 

Here's a couple of shots with the 10mm tube and 22mm f/2. One is the zipper from my water flask and the other is a scrabble tile. Both lit by a small flashlight.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 30, 2014)

got a EF-M AF extension tube set

Tested with the 22mm and the 11-22
the AF hunts badly and is very slow with the 22mm
but is much much much faster with the 11-22 also the IS on the 11-22 means lower shutter speeds are possible

here is a sample of each


----------



## daemorhedron (May 27, 2014)

I am torn between ordering EF-M and EF extension tubes. Mainly I suppose I am worried about the weight/durability of using EF-M version.

I was thinking to use 100MM Macro IS at the very least. How strong do you think the EF-M versions are?


----------



## dcm (May 28, 2014)

daemorhedron said:


> I am torn between ordering EF-M and EF extension tubes. Mainly I suppose I am worried about the weight/durability of using EF-M version.
> 
> I was thinking to use 100MM Macro IS at the very least. How strong do you think the EF-M versions are?



There are different types of extension tubes available for the M so your mileage may vary depending on what you choose. The FOTGAs seems reasonably solid, even with my 100mm f/2.8L IS Macro attached to the pair for a 26mm extension tube. 

I have EF-M (FOTGA 10mm & 16mm) and EF (Canon 12mm & 25mm) extension tubes. There was no noticeable difference in function (AF, etc.) between the two during use. To get a reasonable comparison I tried the FOTGA 10mm+16mm versus the Canon 25mm with my 100 f/2.8L IS Macro and 40mm f/2.8 lenses. Here's the camera JPGs for comparison. I included the 100mm with no extension tube for comparison.


----------



## dcm (May 28, 2014)

daemorhedron said:


> I am torn between ordering EF-M and EF extension tubes. Mainly I suppose I am worried about the weight/durability of using EF-M version.
> 
> I was thinking to use 100MM Macro IS at the very least. How strong do you think the EF-M versions are?



I also did a quick comparison of the 22mm, 11-22mm at 22, and the 18-55mm at 22 with the FOTGA 10mm and 16mm extension tubes to compare how well each lens does with macro tubes. There was some difference getting focus with these lenses. I used FlexiZone - Multi AF with the center zone and adjusted camera distance until I could achieve a majority of the 9 zones in focus, rather than attempt MFD and adjust camera distance (no rails yet). This is similar to how I would use the camera in the field, starting close and backing off until I achieve autofocus. I verified with liveview in these cases. This leads to the interesting difference in the distances I could achieve reliably achieve autofocus with the different lenses. The 11-22mm consistently achieved autofocus at a closer distance than the kit lenses. The other thing to note is the softness around the edges as I got closer.

I can try again some other time to get MFD on each lens when I get a focus rail.


----------



## daemorhedron (May 28, 2014)

Thanks for the update dcm! I am not really worried about image quality per se, just the strength of the tubes themselves being able to take the weight of the EF to EF-M adaptor plus lens. 

I am leaning towards the EF-M ones because that way you get tubes for almost any system (FD, MD, M42, EF, EF-M, etc).

Looks like either Fotga or Meike.


----------



## daemorhedron (May 28, 2014)

daemorhedron said:


> Looks like either Fotga or Meike.



Hmm, now I'm leaning to a new one I found.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DB9TPAI/?tag=sterlingbymus-20


----------



## Zv (May 28, 2014)

daemorhedron said:


> daemorhedron said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like either Fotga or Meike.
> ...



Yeah, originally I think Surapon posted about those Opteka ones but they were difficult to find on ebay. Looks like they've sorted out their stock issues. I'd go for these, it has one extra 21mm tube. 

I have the Fotga 10mm & 16mm set that cost about $45. They're quite well made but feel light. They supported a FD 50mm f/1.4 plus FD-EOS M adaptor just fine. If you're using the EF adaptor you can support the weight better by using it's tripod foot instead of the EOS M.


----------



## dcm (May 28, 2014)

daemorhedron said:


> Thanks for the update dcm! I am not really worried about image quality per se, just the strength of the tubes themselves being able to take the weight of the EF to EF-M adaptor plus lens.
> 
> I am leaning towards the EF-M ones because that way you get tubes for almost any system (FD, MD, M42, EF, EF-M, etc).
> 
> Looks like either Fotga or Meike.



Strength seems fine for my use. They can easily take the weight of any current EF-M lens mounted on the M with the M mounted to a tripod. When used with the EF Adapter, the extension tube only has to take the weight to the M since the adapter is on the tripod. The adapter is taking the weight of the lens in this case. 

Handholding results in a similar experience - holding the M with small lenses, holding the lens with larger lenses.

I did mount my 55-250 STM on the adapter and FOTGA extension tubes just to try it out and it seemed fine. Its usable at the short end (55mm) but a 500D close-up lens is preferable at 250mm.


----------

